# Prilosec causes diarrhea...any alternatives?



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I've been told that I have pretty bad acid reflux compounded by chronic post nasal drip (yic) - and lately, I'm really feeling it. I was advised to take Prilosec - which I've had trouble taking and is known to cause diarrhea (along with the 'Purple Pill' and other similar drugs). Other than Tums and Pepto-Bismol, can anyone suggest any alternative drugs/remedies/treatments? FYI: I try not to eat too close to bedtime, generally avoid acid-producing foods - and try to sleep semi propped up.....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried "Zantac"? It may not quell the burn as efficiently maybe like Prilosec or the other ones.. like Nexium.. but I don't notice any more D when I take it and it takes care of any burn I get. I don't get it often.. but I seem to do ok with the Zantac.Hope you feel better and find something to help ya that doesn't give ya D.BQ


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I use Pepcid Complete. Works well, no unwanted side effects and you can do the chewables also. But, when my acid got bad, due to having to take Percocets, I had to do Prilosec. I had no trouble, but everyone is different. There are also liquid antacids you can try. Maybe they would be coating and non-diarrhea causing.Hope something helps you soon.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had chronic indigestion (a burning across my abdomen from the first bite in the morning all day long) for years. Eventually it resulted in reflux. I have been treating that, my D, and my cholesterol with one supplement since late in 1998. I haven't had a case of reflux since then and virtually no indigestion, no matter what I eat or drink.Mark


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I do not have heartburn problems, but a nurse actually suggested to me to try taking Zantac 75 for my D! I heard the same thing from someone regarding a medicine she was taking that caused D. I havent tried it myself yet, though.So if you take Zantac and it works for you, maybe it could solve two problems at once!


----------



## 16199 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have talked to several people that took a fruit juice called Xango and it controlled acid reflux. I am sure you could find a distributor on line. Good luck.


----------

